# Caging Ideas



## mantidsaresweet (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey does anybody have any good new caging ideas? Please share because I'm wondering what would be the cage I should house my mantids in.

Thanks,

Jacob


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 22, 2008)

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=9808

There are more of those types of threads if you search for them. I just keep mine in 32 ounce containers until they get large enough for an aquarium.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 22, 2008)

empty soda bottle. cut the top off. add decoration. netting and elastic band. finished.


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 23, 2008)

I just get a little pastic container and cut the top and pt in some mesh for my nymphs. As for my adults, I don't need to use a very big cage either because they are very small. (Tropidomantid and Ant Mantid)


----------



## tnienhaus (Aug 25, 2008)

I started by looking in the recycling bins lol...obviously make sure that you dont use anything that once contained something harmful...but i used an old container that used to contain cheese puffs...anything will work really...just make sure the size is appropriate, it has proper ventilation, etc. (everything you can learn from other threads)

happy home hunting


----------

